# Critique on wether buck



## Ponder (Sep 26, 2012)

I'd like some opinions on our buck. I'm looking to do some upgrading and want to improve in some of our weak areas. This buck is 15 months old and a proven breeder so far producing better than himself.

























He is registered and I had originally thought about showing him but I think he may be passed his prime for breed shows.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What's his age?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I really don't know what a good wether buck is supposed to look like, but your buck strikes me as powerful. I love his head too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree with the above ^


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

Whether means market...or meat....you cant eat the head and you cant eat pigment.

On that note, he looks really long...id like to see a pic where he isnt angled in such an extreme manner to get a better idea. Looks to have a good amount of leg/hip but still wouldnt mind another normal pic.


----------



## Ponder (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll see if I can get some help this evening and take a normal pic. I tried doing it with him loose and he wouldn't corporate. I initially bought him as a show prospect but haven't been able to get him into the condition I think he needs to be in. I'm at cross roads now with our program as I would like to produce some show animals as well as market. I'm just not sure if he fits the bill for either at the moment. 

I'll post some pics of his first kid crop later.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I like him! But again not a true wether style buck- yes has the lenfth, dimension and muscle to add to his power. But he's kind of loose hided and blocky in shoulder to be considered wether style. 

I still like him though and would use him.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Dani-1995 said:


> I like him! But again not a true wether style buck- yes has the lenfth, dimension and muscle to add to his power. But he's kind of loose hided and blocky in shoulder to be considered wether style. .


I respect your opinion on the subject, Dani. Why don't the wether people want more shoulder? It seems like a big source of meat on a goat.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

In my opinion there is nothing wrong with a powerful, blocky shoulder. I like them. Basically its about what is pretty. A bold shoulder is masculine so wether people generally don't like it. At the same time they still want a lot of muscle and expression in the shoulder but with out the bulk and large point. I don't understand it just like I don't understand the desire for slow growth rates in wethers. Its not helpful to the market so why breed for those moderaye frame sizes and slow growth? Its all for the show aspect and as much as I love showing wethers, I don't understand a lot of the very in depth "texas wether" stuff. The reality is hide is cosmetic- who cares if its loose or tight. A good judge can see expression either way. And the shoulder is a huge, big money cut so why downsize it for a cosemetic reason? 

Personally I prefer a meat wagon type of goat either way you go. True, I prefer a very long, level and even more tubular type wether than breeding stock . However they should never be lacking in product


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Good stuff, Dani, thank you. I don't have much interest in arguing what is better, I would just like to know what to look for. They are trying to get a market wether program going up here in the NW. I'd like to single out a doe or two of mine to breed to a wether buck in the future if it looks like there might be some money in it.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I have never seen a more uphill buck!!!  hehe


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> Good stuff, Dani, thank you. I don't have much interest in arguing what is better, I would just like to know what to look for. They are trying to get a market wether program going up here in the NW. I'd like to single out a doe or two of mine to breed to a wether buck in the future if it looks like there might be some money in it.


No problem!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> I'd like to single out a doe or two of mine to breed to a wether buck in the future if it looks like there might be some money in it.


Unless "wether buck" is a term I'm not familiar with, I don't think you'll be getting any kids from that breeding! :lol:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Byccombe said:


> Unless "wether buck" is a term I'm not familiar with, I don't think you'll be getting any kids from that breeding! :lol:


Lol!!!! Wether buck is just a way of saying a buck that is bred specifically for producing show wethers.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Oh, okay, never heard that before. That sounded kinda funny, though, not knowing.


----------



## Ponder (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok here are a couple natural pics.


----------



## Ponder (Sep 26, 2012)

I will say that he's definately improving on my does. The kids are long, deep, and wide.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I still like him. Too many wrinkles for wether buck but he's pretty to me. I would use him on my does


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

He's a lotta buck however you label him.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I've been learning a lot with this thread! Thanks


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Is your stand broken? 

He looks pretty nice from what I can tell. I would definitely get him onto even ground though...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> He's a lotta buck however you label him.


Probably why I like him so much. I love a powerful buck


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Chiming in...you mentioned getting a wether program started in the NW. Glad to hear it! That's exactly what I am doing up here in Oregon. In my opinion, it's a market that is getting ready to explode. 

Anyway, I think you are on the right path. I would say that you need to tighten up the hides and add a little more "look". Like Dani said....wether goats are pretty. They can be deceiving to look at. They are pretty because they are put together so well, but if you handle them, they are very powerful. I believe one reason they are bred to be slower growing is so that maturity, which directly relates to fat cover, is not met until the goat is at it's full potential. The breeding style goats grow fast, but also get very fat, very quickly. That's a huge management issue if you want to show all season. 

As for the shoulder...from the front, they should be more triangular or bell shaped than square. The goat should be wide based and wide out it's corners, but the blade should lay in nicely. The rib should be round and pulled apart tying into the shoulder smoothly. The rib shape should turn high and is the structure that allows for the development of a wide powerful rack, which is a more expensive and desirable cut. It's good to have a powerful forearm, as it's an indicator to the overall power of the animal, but the shoulder is really not a great cut of meat in any animal. 

Anyway, that's my 2 cents, for what it's worth.


----------

